# Diy Rock Wall



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Im not sure if this is the right secction to post this, but this was my latest DIY Project. 
I had to move my 180g, so while it was empty i thought i would give an idea that i had a try.
I was always considering a rock wall with stacked flagstone between my two overflow boxes.
When i saw some of the DIY styrofoam projects I thought that would be a perfect idea.
So with some carefull measurement and a simple scetch this is what i came up with. I also did this on my 60g.

I used 1.5" styrofoam from Home Depot
aquarium caulk 
quickcrete cement from Home Depot.

I cut all the strips with a recipricating saw and glued the pieces together with caulk.
Then took a torch and melted the foam to the desired shape.
I cut some small indents to simulate mortar crack.
Also created to small shelves that will hold sand and small plants.
I used three different concrete colors to add some different textures (difficult to see in photos)

Its up and running know (empty). I was wondering if i should use something that will help lower the ph?
Or just let it do it on its own.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks amazing!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice job on the diy


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Gratz on the inovation. Looks great.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome! Wrapping the overflows & on over to the corners in the future? I think ill go the flooded forest look. What is your pH now?


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

PH is right at 8. It has gone down some in the last week or so.
Yeh i am planning on the corners and maybe trying to wrap the overflows. I wanted to see how this would come out first.
It was tricky trying to get this in the tank in one piece, between the two cross supports.

I was thinking about some kind of moss or grass that hangs down from the top shelf of the wall.
Any Ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice, was it a pain or preety easy?


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

What holds it to the back glass? Awesome job! Looks real. I'm thinking about doing this with real cultured stone, but not sure if it's safe. Cement board would be attached to back glass, and stone will be layed inside tank. You can cover the whole back in one solid piece that way.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> What holds it to the back glass? Awesome job! Looks real. I'm thinking about doing this with real cultured stone, but not sure if it's safe. Cement board would be attached to back glass, and stone will be layed inside tank. You can cover the whole back in one solid piece that way.


I put a 1/2" thick backer on the wall and concreted that to the layers of rock. Left some space on the back that is bare foam and used all-glass aquarium sealant to hold it in the Tank.
I also ran a bead of sealant all around the outside of the wall to help prevent tha water getting behind the wall. You need to make sure you have a good seal, because even with the 
concrete the wall is still very buoyant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic job! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

dude want to come over and do mine good job what kind of paint did you use


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I just used concrete coloring from home depot.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is pH still dropping?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bricklr said:


> What holds it to the back glass? Awesome job! Looks real. I'm thinking about doing this with real cultured stone, but not sure if it's safe. Cement board would be attached to back glass, and stone will be layed inside tank. You can cover the whole back in one solid piece that way.


Here is an awsome solid rock bacground I found farily recently. My only concern when dealing with that large of rocks are the stress on the tank and how to secure them so they don't fall and smash the glass.
You may be interested.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> What holds it to the back glass? Awesome job! Looks real. I'm thinking about doing this with real cultured stone, but not sure if it's safe. Cement board would be attached to back glass, and stone will be layed inside tank. You can cover the whole back in one solid piece that way.


Here is an awsome solid rock bacground I found farily recently. My only concern when dealing with that large of rocks are the stress on the tank and how to secure them so they don't fall and smash the glass.
You may be interested.
[/quote]

Cluster that is a great article. That would be an ideal background, but i also have the same concerns as you.
I would also be concered of the overall weight it would add to the tank. I actually have piles of flagstone wich is flat and wanted to stack them 
in the back as my background, that is when I found this idea. 
This concrete meathod was way easier than i thought it would be.

Do you have any ideas of a moss that i may be able to get to attach to the wall? Maybe even something fake that would sink and i could just attach it to the top and let it hang down.


----------

